# Tour de Georgia



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

A few months back I posted a few questions about going to see the tour, well the plans are made and my buddy and I are coming down. We plan on arriving in Chattanooga midday Wed. to watch the finish. We also booked a room in town that we plan on basing our operations out of. The daily plan will be to pre-ride the course (or portions of) earlier in the day then wait for the boys to fly by or finish and then ride back to the car and then back to the hotel. Dinner, beer or two and get ready for the next stage. Any suggestions or help would be great. We don't know our way around so we are really just winging it. What we do know is that we want to ride, enjoy the roads and watch the race. 

Thanks in advance !
Billy


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

Where are you staying?


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

We have a room at the Staybridge Suites in Chattanooga, we are also bringing some camping gear just in case we feel like getting rustic. Cant wait till next week !


----------



## Sam Adams (Feb 23, 2006)

*Tour de Georgia - BriarRose Ride*

I live in Georgia and rode in last years BriarRose, 25 miles on the course that finished in Alpharetta. It’s a fund raiser for the Georgia Cancer Coalition. It was a great event last year. You can get info on the Tour de Georgia website. 

*Additional Cyclists Welcome in the 2007 Grand Peloton*
The Grand Peloton is still looking for riders to participate in the 2007 ride on April 21. Current participants are encouraged to invite friends & family to join their efforts to support the Georgia Cancer Coalition by participating in this exciting ride. Please help us spread the word about this great opportunity by directing others to the Grand Peloton website at www.active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1393193. Questions may be directed to Matt Hilley at 770-641-7519 or [email protected]. 

*Ride Updates*
Route Info – The 2007 Grand Peloton route is confirmed! We will begin at Noon on Saturday, April 21 at the Georgia International Horse Park in Conyers and end at the Tour's Stage 6 finish line inside of Stone Mountain Park. We will have a re-staging area inside the park so that all three pelotons can gather and finish the closing circuit together as "THE GRAND PELOTON!" In case anyone wants to do a trial run of our route, we have attached a log sheet. Another exciting update is in regards to our exclusively designed jerseys from Hincapie...Log onto our registration page on Active.com to view this year's jersey design.

*Camping*
I know that you can camp near Brasstown Bald (Towns County, GA), but I normally just drive to each stage from home. Two years ago it snowed on Brasstown Bald during the race.

Good Luck


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

WildBill said:


> A few months back I posted a few questions about going to see the tour, well the plans are made and my buddy and I are coming down. We plan on arriving in Chattanooga midday Wed. to watch the finish. We also booked a room in town that we plan on basing our operations out of. The daily plan will be to pre-ride the course (or portions of) earlier in the day then wait for the boys to fly by or finish and then ride back to the car and then back to the hotel. Dinner, beer or two and get ready for the next stage. Any suggestions or help would be great. We don't know our way around so we are really just winging it. What we do know is that we want to ride, enjoy the roads and watch the race.
> 
> Thanks in advance !
> Billy


A good source for routes and rides are http://www.routeslip.com/discover/USA/TN/Chattanooga, http://www.routeslip.com/discover/USA/TN/Lookout%20Mountain and http://http://www.chattbike.com/. There is also the http://http://www.sabacycling.com/circlethebald.shtml.

For food and drinks I would recommend Big River Grill (brewery and pub grub), Hennen's (new upscale streakhouse), Taco Mac (HUGEST beer selection and great wings), Las Margaritas (North Chattanooga Mexican with a great roof top deck), Stone Lion Tavern (great locals spot) and Lupi's (best pizza in town).

For bike shops I would recommend River City Bicycles and Suck Creek (home of the Moose).


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey - I know nothing about Chattanoga, but if you're staying for the rest of the Tour, I can give you some Brasstown Bald tips.


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

Whatever you can tell us would be great ! We are just going to base out of Chat. but open for anything ! Last year in France I was able to pre-ride the stages hours before the boys came by. I was kind of hoping to do much of the same, if possible. Im headed down with my college roomate ! Its been like 16 years that we have "road tripped". Cant wait !! We will be at the finish on Wed. and the litespeed party later ! Thanks in advance !


----------



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

This is my first. I'm 90% certain you can ride the stages before they come through. I think I'll be going up Friday with my club/team and we'll ride the course and then sit and watch them struggle up those climbs.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*Camping near Brasstown*

We camped at http://www.enota.com/. Nice place and just a few miles from Brasstown.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*A Couple More Suggestions*

[

For food and drinks I would recommend Big River Grill (brewery and pub grub), Hennen's (new upscale streakhouse), Taco Mac (HUGEST beer selection and great wings), Las Margaritas (North Chattanooga Mexican with a great roof top deck), Stone Lion Tavern (great locals spot) and Lupi's (best pizza in town).

For bike shops I would recommend River City Bicycles and Suck Creek (home of the Moose).[/QUOTE]

Black Sheep Pub is on Frazier Avenue. Wednesday night they have a deal called Beer & A Burger. Huge burger, a side and pint of Rogue (lastweeks choice) for $5. Would also suggest La Altena on Broad Street for Mexican. Hard core authentic food with great Margaritas. The deck at Las Margaritas is very cool place to hang out. The Margaritas are not so good. The Stone Lion has been closed for years. In its day it was our favorite bar in Chattanooga....I you can only hit one bar in Chattanooga check out Lamars on MLK.
Plenty of rides in town this week....Check out the Litespeed blog for a factory tour and a group ride to watch the time trial. Totally agree with the bike shop recomendations...I ride with Moose sometimes and his bike skills are legendary. We climbed Suck Creek Mt. and he pulled a wheelie and rode the last 50-60 feet on a Scott CR1. We live about 15 minutes south of downtown and have a ride planned everyday next week except Friday when we are going to Athens Ga to ride the Jittery Joes party bus to the Brasstown Bald stage.....That finish is epic.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*Rip*



clgtide1 said:


> [
> 
> The Stone Lion has been closed for years. In its day it was our favorite bar in Chattanooga.



Very sad news.


----------

